# Opinions on Vincero Watches?



## Dr.Seena (Jun 18, 2019)

As my knowledge on watch brands, models, etc is pretty bad i would like to see what any of you guys who may know of Vincero watches to share your opinion on them and if i should buy a few.


----------



## OnlyOneMore (Feb 28, 2018)

At least you're consistent in your taste...

Unfortunately your taste doesn't appear to be all that good


----------



## woiter (Jul 20, 2018)

Dr.Seena said:


> As my knowledge on watch brands, models, etc is pretty bad i would like to see what any of you guys who may know of Vincero watches to share your opinion on them and if i should buy a few.


Generally speaking no. Vincero, DW and a whole bunch of other fashion brands are best avoided.

If you want to look at affordable and respectable alternatives I would suggest you look at brands like Timex, Casio, Seiko, Orient, Junkers, Zeppelin and Laco.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ari.seoul (Jan 27, 2011)

I think they are your typical disposable Chinese made watches with Japanese/Miyota movement (quartz) and possibly Chinese made mechanical movement, that tries to look luxurious ... tries ...
They may look nice (subjective), but usually not high quality made.

If priced right and you like the looks, and you think you would enjoy wearing them, then they can be a good buy (wear what you like) ... though my suggestion is, if you really want one, get a pre-owned one first (at a significantly cheaper price), and see/try first-hand if you really like the watch. I personally would not buy them ... but this is more subjective since we may have different taste, etc.

They can look nice, but usually not well made, quality wise.

Search around youtube, they'll have some reviews of these types of watches


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

In general, it is not regarded very well around WUS. As they are not considered a good watch company.

If you like them, by all means buy one! But I would recommend for you to look at other options out there


----------



## Dr.Seena (Jun 18, 2019)

Hahaha am i becoming famous on this forum for my crap taste in watches? Oh come on man, they do look very nice, i know they are not like Mayweather's watches but they still look very nice. I mean i'm 18 years old, i'm not into metal watches or watches you maybe into.


----------



## Dr.Seena (Jun 18, 2019)

Thanks though, i appreciate your responses.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Try here bud

https://www.watchuseek.com/f386/


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

That's a low quality and poorly designed watch.

Citizen, Orient and Casio make much better watches at the same price point.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

kyfra said:


> Try here bud
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f386/


Nice. I didn't even know we had a fashion watch subforum. Not a neighborhood I want to hang out in, but I might drive through.


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

Dr.Seena said:


> Hahaha am i becoming famous on this forum for my crap taste in watches?


You might want to consider lurking for several more years. It tends to refine your tastes.

So sorry to hear that you actually fell for the phoney VC; I was hoping that you were just looking for advice before the purchase. Again, you will find that several years of lurking removes many layers of gullibility.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I learned that they actually do real good business. But I have no idea why anyone interested in watches would buy one.


----------



## heywatchit!! (Jan 23, 2019)

Dr.Seena said:


> Hahaha am i becoming famous on this forum for my crap taste in watches? Oh come on man, they do look very nice, i know they are not like Mayweather's watches but they still look very nice. I mean i'm 18 years old, i'm not into metal watches or watches you maybe into.


18 yr old Dr?

Anyways, I have seen/handled/tried one on in person and even though I knew very little about watches at the time, I could still tell the quality wasn't great, it was ugly, and overpriced. You can find much better quality Seiko, Citizen, & Orient watches at the same price or less.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Well here's a vincero I think is sorta nice.
And here is an Orient around the same price.

Check out island watch for watches in the vincero price range.


----------



## OnlyOneMore (Feb 28, 2018)

Dr.Seena said:


> Hahaha am i becoming famous on this forum for my crap taste in watches? Oh come on man, they do look very nice, i know they are not like Mayweather's watches but they still look very nice. I mean i'm 18 years old, i'm not into metal watches or watches you maybe into.


I'm gonna suggest that you start a thread with your budget and the look/style you're interested in. You'll get plenty of recommendations for better quality watches that fit what you're after


----------



## IllCommunication (Nov 17, 2013)

OnlyOneMore said:


> I'm gonna suggest that you start a thread with your budget and the look/style you're interested in. You'll get plenty of recommendations for better quality watches that fit what you're after


Try the affordables forum, they know whats up and can help!


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

Dr.Seena said:


> Hahaha am i becoming famous on this forum for my crap taste in watches? Oh come on man, they do look very nice, i know they are not like Mayweather's watches but they still look very nice. I mean i'm 18 years old, i'm not into metal watches or watches you maybe into.


Mayweathers watches are downright horrible. All bling. As for Vincero, they are overpriced for what they are, which is the same story for all fashion watches, which is what these are. I suggest looking at more established brands such as Tissot, Seiko, Citizen, etc.

Think long term. If you plan to be in this hobby for a while, you will see that this community mostly dislikes fashion watches for a reason. We all may have owned one at the beginning of our hobby, but you will see we quickly shunned them when we were exposed to the vast watches out there. Whilst Vincero watches are not the most awful looking, quite neutral actually, they won't be built or finished like watches from proper brands. Like others before me have suggested, check out the affordable forum.

Also check out Timex. They are close to what you are looking for and are recently enjoying a resurgence, even with watch enthusiasts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hard pass


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Interchangeable at will. Fashion watches. Thread moved.


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

ExpiredWatchdog said:


> So sorry to hear that you actually fell for the phoney VC; I was hoping that you were just looking for advice before the purchase. Again, you will find that several years of lurking removes many layers of gullibility.


Did you just use VC for Vincero watches?

VC = Vacheron Constantin


----------



## OnlyOneMore (Feb 28, 2018)

gossler said:


> Did you just use VC for Vincero watches?
> 
> VC = Vacheron Constantin


He's referencing another thread started by the OP in the public forum. He posted up a fake Vacheron and had the thread door slammed in his face.


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

OnlyOneMore said:


> He's referencing another thread started by the OP in the public forum. He posted up a fake Vacheron and had the thread door slammed in his face.


Ok I see... I missed that part of the story


----------



## Asertius (Jul 2, 2019)

Dr.Seena said:


> Hahaha am i becoming famous on this forum for my crap taste in watches? Oh come on man, they do look very nice, i know they are not like Mayweather's watches but they still look very nice. I mean i'm 18 years old, i'm not into metal watches or watches you maybe into.


Let me put it this way, and I'm talking from experience here. If you get a Vincero, you'll like the look and wear the crap out of it until it breaks (which won't be that long) and then you'll be looking into watches like the Orient Bambino or Seiko 5. Might as well cut out the middle man and get one of them now ESPECIALLY considering they're the same price.

I say this because this is what happened to me when I lost 150 bucks on a Vincero that I bought before I knew a fraction about watch quality. But hey, it's your money. Spend it in good health and be happy!


----------



## Ksarti (Aug 31, 2018)

Can't go wrong with a Seiko 5. Good starter watch and will run forever.


----------



## Amaliana (Feb 2, 2020)

Vincero. Never.


----------



## rr82 (Jan 2, 2020)

Dr.Seena said:


> As my knowledge on watch brands, models, etc is pretty bad i would like to see what any of you guys who may know of Vincero watches to share your opinion on them and if i should buy a few.


It's better to avoid fashion brands and invest in companies with a history and legacy like Timex and Seiko.


----------

